# Here I am confused again



## Vince_O (Jan 18, 2013)

Guys I need a drill chuck for my tailstock and Im getting really confused. There 1/4 3/8 1/2 with this arbor that arbor ect. 

Im just getting started learning and need one. So could someone recomend a good one to get. All I know is that I have a MT1 tailstock in my atlas 101. Dont really know where to head from here. 

Signed confused in Sc:shrugs:


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 18, 2013)

Heres one that I see, not MT1 But the chuck is removable? I never knew that they did this. 

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1261&category=-74669629


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 18, 2013)

Okay, the size of chuck, 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", etc. refers to the capacity or largest size of drill bit you can fit in the chuck.  You have to be careful when selecting a chuck as many have a "minimum" size as well (some also go down to "0"  ).  Basically it will depend on what size of holes you are planning on making.

As you have seen the chucks also come with either integral shanks or are marked as having a (0,1, 2, etc) JT (or "J") -Jacobs taper.  The Jacobs taper refers to the tapered hole in the backside of the chuck (or on the shank) so, in your case, you'd want a shank that is 1 MT to fit your tailstock.  On the other end of the shank you'll either have an integral chuck or a Jacobs taper to match to whichever chuck you select.

For example:  On this page, http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=545&PMCTLG=00 you can get a 1 MT shank with say a 6 JT on the other end Model #240-2718.  Now, go to this page, http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=550&PMCTLG=00 and we see a Jacobs 6 JT chuck, #290-1330 that will fit on the end of the shank.

These shanks and chucks are just used for an example, this should not be taken as a recommendation as to what you should actually purchase.  That has to be decided by you and what would fit your needs.

Hope that helps though,

-Ron


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 18, 2013)

Email or call them and ask if they will change the arbor out out the 2 for 1MT.

Paul

Ok Ron beat me to it.:rofl:


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey Vince,
 What they said.
***********G*************


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 19, 2013)

OK guys thanks Ill do some checking and see what I come up with. 

Im sure Ill have somemore basic entry level questions like this as I go, 

You all have been very helpfull for me to get started.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think for what you are doing I would get one from Wholesale Tool and Im pretty sure there is one
in your area for under $20.  For a machine of your size it will work well, another good deal there is
live centers.  A lot of people shun cheap tooling but its a mater of machine and tooling affordable.
Like putting Cady hubcabs on a Chevy. that wont make the Chevy any better,the same as putting
cheap tooling on a Cadillac so that wont work either.


----------



## kkcalvin (Jan 19, 2013)

You can find them cheap on ebay as low as $16-$17 including shipping. Just type in "1mt chuck" in the search bar.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 19, 2013)

kkcalvin said:


> You can find them cheap on ebay as low as $16-$17 including shipping. Just type in "1mt chuck" in the search bar.



 Also put a space between the "1" and "mt" to increase the selection of your search.


----------

